
Audio and music analysis resources with Matlab and Python - lerch
https://www.AudioContentAnalysis.org
======
xvilka
Will this work with Octave, since it is Matlab-compatible? It is amazing tool
and actively developed. 5.1.0 version was released recently. What I really
miss in Octave is the LSP server[1] and a better REPL experience (similar to
IPython one).

[1]
[https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?57106](https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?57106)

~~~
lerch
It has not been tested with octave. Since it mostly uses core functionality
only , I would expect that it is largely compatible, though.

